# Clinton river by Yates



## Mikemlsc (May 1, 2012)

I've been going to Yates by the dam for a few years now and I haven't cought any stealhead any advice. But I sure do crush the rock bass lol


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are still hitting the Clinton looking for steelhead you are most likely wasting your time. Due to the warm winter we had most of the fish were gone over a month ago. While you may find the occasional fish for the next week or so, they are not going to be in high enough numbers to target them.

Until fall I would expect to catch common carp, suckers, rock bass, and the occasional pike.

There are several options locally for trout fishing though.


----------



## Mikemlsc (May 1, 2012)

I've only tried trout fishing once I'm not even sure of the season. I was at proud lake area and I saw a lot of big fish but I couldn't get any bites.


----------

